# Harrison Ford Is A Hero!  Really?



## Luminast (Mar 9, 2015)

The Major Media Wags have found another way to distract the population from real news by fawning over Harrison Ford's "heroic" crash landing on a golf course in Southern California.

Uhhh, well, heck, I'm a commercial pilot and any pilot not out to commit suicide will naturally pick a nice open grass fairway for an off-field landing, rather than plough into one and two story buildings.  Nothing at all heroic about that, unless self-preservation is now classed as heroism.

The talking heads slobber and gush and fawn over anything that they can oooh, and awwww over - as long as it stays away from real news.

I'm glad nobody was hurt, but if I were Harrison Ford, I would be deeply embarrassed.


----------



## davidh (Mar 9, 2015)

any one driving one of those things in the air, and can safely make it to the ground is a hero in my book.


----------



## chips&more (Mar 9, 2015)

That just goes to show you how the masses can be swayed!


----------



## nobog (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey, give the guy a break ! He found the Holy Grail didn't he  

(then again they also commonly call pro sports players heros... )

JK


----------



## rwm (Mar 9, 2015)

I'll bet it's gonna be ruled pilot error. Stay tuned.
R


----------



## great white (Mar 9, 2015)

I find the word "hero" overused these days.

He deadsticked a trainer aircraft on to an open fairway and still managed to prang it. In his defence, it does look like he had to attempt to run it up a slight uphill slope.

But Hero?

Not by a long shot. A hero would be someone who veered it off into the trees when he saw he was going to mow down a couple golfers on the fairway. Then, _*maybe *_ a hero.

All the guy did is save his own skin. How is that a "hero"? 

Survivor? Yup.

Skilled pilot? Maybe.

Hero? No freakin' way bub.


----------



## Whyemier (Mar 9, 2015)

I used to think a hero was someone who put himself on the line for other people.  Or.  Someone who would sacrifice all to help others, up to and including dying if necessary.  They would go out on a limb for what is right, decent no matter how the rest of the/their community might view it. Those who extend themselves beyond what is normal, walk a different path for the good of all.  Those are heros!  Maybe we should coin another word so we don't become confused in the future.  Wait...obviously we're already too late.


----------



## aliva (Mar 12, 2015)

Take-offs are optional, Landings are mandatory


----------



## n3480h (Mar 12, 2015)

I've deadsticked a plane (without damage).  Where was national media that day? I avoided schools, hospitals, golfers, governmental offices, and no movie stars were injured or even frightened. I think Ford did what most well trained pilots will do: Land the airplane and avoid damage and injury to others.

Personally, I'd prefer news of REAL heros.  You know, our military personnel, many in law enforcement, EMTs, and the average Joe who put themselves at risk to save other's lives.  But we don't hear much about them, because the media is focused on sensationalizing fluff.


----------



## eugene13 (Mar 30, 2015)

Jonas Salk , the inventor of polio vaxcene is my hero, he saved us baby boomers from the scourge, Who is your hero, list only one


----------



## RJSakowski (Mar 30, 2015)

eugene13 said:


> Jonas Salk , the inventor of polio vaxcene is my hero, he saved us baby boomers from the scourge, Who is your hero, list only one


How about Rotary International whose mission is to eradicate polio from the face of the earth and has almost succeeded.  Tens of thousands of third world children are vaccinated every day because of donations made by Rotary members, more than 4 billion in the last twenty five years.


----------



## eugene13 (Apr 1, 2015)

The world needs more good news like this


----------

